# Shopping online tax??



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you have to pay tax when shopping online in Portugal?

Is there any import tax or anything like that?

Thanks.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Unless you shop from WITHIN the EU you may have to pay import tax on any item, including the postage on that item


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Depends on where you're buying from. 

If within the EU then you either don't pay additional taxes or in some cases you might have to pay the difference in VAT/IVA rates if there is a difference between the two countries but if you buy from outside the EU then you will probably have to pay import tax and VAT/IVA if the purchase is over a certain minimum value. 

Be warned, those taxes can sometimes be obscene. I bought some car parts from the USA a while ago and they charged me import tax & VAT/IVA on the cost of the parts, postage AND even cost of packaging.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

So if buying on amazon.uk there will not be any other or import tax?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's a few % difference in VAT/IVA between the two countries so they have the right to charge you that difference but I've only actually been charged that difference on one or two occasions........ and they were on expensive products. - So with most buys they don't bother charging you the difference.

Amazon used to often offer free postage on many items but that's a thing of the past now.


----------



## betelnutz (Jun 19, 2015)

ok thanks for all the info =)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Amazon if you are buying and sending to Portugal actually charge you the PT IF A rate . Don"t know if Portugal ever sees any of it though


----------

